# Help dying roots...need advice



## reginaalear (Oct 19, 2006)

I have done so much damage to my hair trying to dye it. everytime it went orange/red. Well I ended up dyeing it 5 times....I know i'm kicking myself!! I had to put a stripper on it also. Well now It is a blondish/ reddish with blonde hilights. I can't seem to get my roots to dye. I can't get my hair as dark as I would like. I just put dark blonde on it the last time, but it doesn't go dark it stays reddish. I know I have probably messed up my hair, but is there anyway to get it more Blonde....Or even light brown without being Red? I can't get my roots to really Dye anymore. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 19, 2006)

At this stage it sounds as though you need to see a color professional. You've done so much that it's confusing. You definitely need a filler and based on the color wheel, there's only so much that you can do. Your hair is in fragile condition.


----------



## reginaalear (Oct 19, 2006)

I spoke to a professional today and she suggested that I buy a level 6 brown and put lots of hair through a cap and hilight it since I'm trying to go blonde. I told her what all I have done. She said that was really the only way to get rid of the brassiness. I've been deep conditioning so maybe I will wait a little bit before I try anything else. ~Regina


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 19, 2006)

You most definitely need to see a professional! Dying your hair 5 times, and stripping it... NOT COOL! Especially if you're doing it at home and possibly not doing it right. My hair doesn't take color very well, and my roots seem to be the hardest to color. I've learned no matter what shade of red or brown I use, the red doesn't last (it is the hardest color to keep too though), and the brown always seems to turn red. Definitely consult a professional. You're doing a lot to your hair, and if it's already damaged, you're just damaging it further.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a few ideas: 1. to remove dye, mix dish detergent with shampoo.

Paula Begoun recomend's Clairol Metalex Hair Conditioner 511 to remove hair dye. She says it is not conditioning, regardless of the name.

I found Pamela Anderson's hair colour. She mixes Extra Light Beige Blond mixed with 20 percent creme peroxide. Apply 1/2 hour, rince and condition. Obviously, she does her colour herself. I mention this because she is naturally a brunette. If she can get her hair light blond, maybe this formula will help.


----------

